
I maintain FOSS projects (2018) - collinmanderson
https://drewdevault.com/2018/06/01/How-I-maintain-FOSS-projects.html
======
collinmanderson
Nice Open Source advice from Sir_Cmpwn:

> My main role is to empower people who contribute to do work they enjoy,
> which benefits the project, and which keeps them interested in coming back
> to do more.

> I’d rather have something done slowly, correctly, and by a contributor who
> is enjoying their work than quickly and by a contributor who is burnt out
> and stressed.

> I would much rather help someone familiarize themselves with the codebase
> and tooling necessary for them to solve their own problems and send a patch,
> even if it takes ten times longer than fixing the bug myself.

> I would rather lose every user who is unwilling to attempt a patch than
> invest the resources of my contributors into work they’re uninterested in.

